# incision of vulvar lesion



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 25, 2010)

Hi all,

scalpel was used to carfully incise over this firm nodule in the labia minora. Applying a small amount of pressure, yellowish fatty fluid was released frm this and it was gone in its entirely. The capsule was grasped with a hemostat to disrupt it. There was excellent hemostasis and required no sutures

No path sent
10140 or 56501 dx 625.8??? Any ideas would be great


----------



## CRAZYMOTHEROF2@YAHOO.COM (May 25, 2010)

*Vulvar Lesion*

I would bill 10140 I&D w/ dx 624.9 vulvar lesion


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 26, 2010)

thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## imjsanderson (May 28, 2010)

I would use the 56501 and 624.8


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jun 1, 2010)

*answer*

10140, 56501 is with a colposcope and destruction of a lesion with electrosurgery, chemosurgery cryosurgery or excision... 

I read that he drained it only


----------

